# chris doseck's cdracing



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hi all:can anyone give me any info you may have about cdracing and if they have a web site?thanks :wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I'll e-mail Chris and see if he can come on here and inform the masses....


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hi there:thanks gregg that will be great.hope to get some info soon :thumbsup:


----------

